# Eum



## lapino

Contextus: _O praeclaram beate vivendi et apertam et simplicem et directam viam! *eum *enim certe nihil homini possit melius esse quam vacare omni dolore et molestia perfruique maximis et animi et corporis voluptatibus, videtisne quam nihil praetermittatur quod vitam adiuvet, quo facilius id, quod propositum est, summum bonum consequamur? _(e Ciceronis _De Finibus_)

Translatio Francogallica: _N'est-ce pas là, je vous le demande, une voie courte et directe et en même temps brillante et commode pour arriver au bonheur ? Car puisqu'il n'y a rien de meilleur que de vivre sans douleur ni chagrin, et de jouir des plus grandes voluptés de l'esprit et du corps; ne voyez-vous pas que nous n'avons rien oublié de tout ce qui peut rendre la vie agréable et conduire plus sûrement au souverain bien dont il s'agit ?

_"Eum" nullum ad alium vocabulum pertinere in phrasi, quam posui, mihi videtur, neque Anglice "him" significare posse. Vocabulum quidem omnino a phrasi sine molestia poterit auferri. Quid hac de re dicitis? quid significat?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese *eum* (referido al _nihilhomini_ que lo llena semánticamente)  para mí es el sujeto de los infinitivos _uacare perfruique_. Está en _prolepsis_ para destacarse ya que toda la predicación de lo que sigue a él afecta y gira en torno al *eum*.
Además, la frase nominal exclamativa (un acusativo exclamativo) no propicia la traducción N'est-ce pas là, je vous le demande… adición totalmente gratuita desde mi punto de vista. Se debe traducir, "*¡insigne y abierta y simple y directa vía de la vida feliz!*".


----------



## lapino

(J'espère que ça va si je réponds en français ; je ne parle pas espagnol.) Si "eum" est le sujet des infinitifs, pourquoi est-ce que c'est à l'accusatif masculin ? et s'il fait référance à "nihil homini," ne devrait-il pas être au datif ("ei homini") ?

Je crois bien comprendre le reste :

_nihil homini possit melius esse quam ...
_rien ne peut être meilleur pour un homme que ...

... présumant que "nihil" est le sujet.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

suspicor locum istum falso tramissum esse. (pudet me recensita editione hodierna librorum Ciceronis _de Finibus_ carere).

_*cum *enim certe nihil homini possit_.

quae lectio me iudice problema totum aufert.

quid opinantur alii?


----------



## lacrimae

Scholiast said:


> salvete!
> 
> suspicor locum istum falso tramissum esse. (pudet me recensita editione hodierna librorum Ciceronis _de Finibus_ carere).
> 
> _*cum *enim certe nihil homini possit_.
> 
> quae lectio me iudice problema totum aufert.
> 
> quid opinantur alii?




Oui, je suis d'accord.Cum au lieu de eum


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí ese cum que propones, y que, evidentemente, esposible confundirlo con eum en varios tipos de notación diplomática, me sugiere más problemas, más preguntas que respuestas. la principal es esa secuencia cum enim certe  que no me suena bien. ¿Cum temporal?
Hay muchos problemas con el texto. Tampoco tengo a mano una edición actual del de finibus ni es un texto al que hay dedicado tiempo. Quizás a partir de este hilo tenga que dedicar un tiempo a la investigación del texto.
Es posible, pues, que envié más mensajes posteriormente sobre el tema que para mí, aún con la interesante y sugestiva idea de scholiast, queda en suspenso por falta de datos fiables sobre la transmisión del texto, sus ediciones y las opiniones de los comentaristas de Cicerón (autor al que confieso no ser muy aficionado).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin duda *cum* parece lo que transmiten los manuscritos, como subraya la variante *quum* en dos famiias del stemma codicum. Scholiast estaba en lo cierto.


----------



## lapino

http://books.google.com/books?id=OmoVAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false 
p.24 : Cum enim certe ...

Responsi libro imprimito, non textu interretiali scripto, sumus. =) Gratias ago vobis omnibus! Egomet felix sum, cum Latinitatem meam videam meliorem esse quam punctis aliquibus temporis putabam timebamque!


----------

